# pain under right bottom rib



## smilyspirit (Mar 27, 2015)

I got a cold. Then it felt like I had to cough so hard that my ribs would brake. Started filling sharp pain first on the lower left rib then moved to the lower right rib. And I'm still have a very bad cough. Which makes it fill like a rib coming through my skin. Hurts so bad that I dread coughing. Just wondering if anyone has ever went through something like this?


----------

